# char online stellen



## Creativa (19. November 2006)

habe mir blasc client geladen, dachte der wäre dazu da meine charinfos auszulesen und online verfügbar zu machen, mein charakter wird allerdings nicht angezeigt ... wie stelle ich das denn an das ich auch hier meinen char mit ausrüstung, skillung, ruf etc sehen kann?

mfg ein depri priest


----------



## Roran (19. November 2006)

Falsches Forum.
/MOVED

Man lese hier


----------

